# E-bike and dog trailer



## Clunegapyears (Jul 8, 2017)

Started our investigations into E-bikes and one of our issues is the 21 kilo hound we have.  Whilst he can run alongside, where safe, for a couple of Km, we will want to tow a dog trailer for some of our trips and also when we are visiting towns.  
We are travelling pretty much full time in an A classmotorhome, so e-bikes and trailer need to be relatively light ... we have up to 80 kilos to play with. They will be stored  in the garage.
We also spend up to 10 months a year travelling in Europe, so a brand with a Euro dealer / servicing network would make sense.

My questions are:
1). How will towing a dog trailer affect the bike's battery life?  Has anyone any experience of it?  I'm pretty fit so don't anticiapte having to go into top assist unless really steep.  50km trips seems a reasonable goal.
2). Can anyone recommend a solid / safe collapsible dog trailer?
3). We changed our motorhome to one with a European dealer network as we had problems getting repairs and parts in Euroland for our previous British built one.  Which of the e-bike brands have a solid Euro presence?  Or are the e-bike parts / repairs ubiquitous?
4). We will be travelling to Holland and Germany from next week.  Does anyone know if it is cheaper to buy over there given the longer and bigger presence of e-bikes?

Many thanks in anticipation,
Katherine


----------



## oppy (Jul 8, 2017)

Any help ?
2 In 1 Bike Trailer & Stroller - ALDI UK


----------



## QFour (Jul 8, 2017)

E-Bikes fall into two categories they either have the motor built into the wheel front / back or they have a mid drive where the motor drives the front chain wheel. For climbing hills the mid drive one is better as it uses the gears on the back wheel. Bosch seem to be the leader at the moment probably because they were first in. The mid drive is not the cheapest and has more to go wrong but certainly performs better.

I have just built two. Started with two fold up bikes and added the motors and batteries. For anyone with a few spanners its not rocket science and you finish up with a smart bike that can be ridden even if the power fails.








One of the other points about the DIY kit route is you can change bikes and just keep the motors etc. The one in the picture is from my mountain bike. New bike weighed 11.5Kg the motor and battery add about 7kg


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 8, 2017)

oops !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 8, 2017)

Kalkhoff is the brand to go for, I've test rode the following and will be buying one in the very near future.
Not cheap but like most things you get what you pay for.

Kalkhoff Integrale i8


----------



## oppy (Jul 8, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Kalkhoff is the brand to go for, I've test rode the following and will be buying one in the very near future.
> Not cheap but like most things you get what you pay for.
> 
> Kalkhoff Integrale i8



Flamin' eck, I didn't realise that you had to pay the price of a 2nd hand car for a leccy bike, thank you Aria for our two


----------



## witzend (Jul 8, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Kalkhoff is the brand to go for, I've test rode the following and will be buying one in the very near future. Not cheap but like most things you get what you pay for. ]



You could have one of these and not have to pedal at all
YAMAHA CYGNUS 125 SCOOTER1 OWNER ONLY 2000 MILES | eBay
For a 5th of the price


----------



## Rod (Jul 8, 2017)

You will need to check the specifications to get 50km. The extra weight makes some of them difficult to ride without the power assist.
There are lots to chose from so try before you buy would be worth while.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 9, 2017)

Sign up to this forum Pedelecs - Electric Bike Community theres a wealth of info from forum members and they are all willing to help, many tow trailers too.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Sign up to this forum Pedelecs - Electric Bike Community theres a wealth of info from forum members and they are all willing to help, many tow trailers too.



Ah, just seen your post on Pedlecs,


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 9, 2017)

oppy said:


> Any help ?
> 2 In 1 Bike Trailer & Stroller - ALDI UK



Thanks.  Have e mailed ALDI with a couple of questions e.g. Interior height and flatness.  A very good price and will buy to tow on normal bikes regardless of buying e bikes, if they come back with the answers.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 9, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Sign up to this forum Pedelecs - Electric Bike Community theres a wealth of info from forum members and they are all willing to help, many tow trailers too.



Thanks, I have done. And asked some questions there too.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 9, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Kalkhoff is the brand to go for, I've test rode the following and will be buying one in the very near future.
> Not cheap but like most things you get what you pay for.
> 
> Kalkhoff Integrale i8



Looks an amazing bike ... they do a cheaper one at around £1500, which is more our budget.


----------



## Dogeared (Jul 9, 2017)

Looking at a dog trailer for our E bikes, just to note, the bar that connects to the rear wheel has a connector that will not fit onto the rear wheel spindle on our bike.  The rear wheel spindle is thicker than normal bikes, only about 2mm in our case, but you may need to drill out the connector a bit.


----------



## Bruce H (Jul 9, 2017)

Look at Trixie for the dog cart. We have one and it's very well thought out and sturdy. Folds down really small for storage too.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 9, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Looks an amazing bike ... they do a cheaper one at around £1500, which is more our budget.



Yes, absolutely awesome. Up until my forties I used to cycle to work and mountain bike every weekend. Sadly the use and abuse I gave my body over the years has taken its toll and my arthritic knees won't allow me to use a conventional cycle hence looking to buy an ebike.
Yes expensive but I reckon I will be using it more or less daily so looking to buy something that will last.
My sons friend recently bought the following - 

Pinarello Dogma F10 Dura Ace Di2 Road Bike 2017 | Sigma Sport

 Similiar to what the Sky team use. Again expensive but why shouldn't he spend his money on a bike, better than pouring copious amounts of alcohol down his throat every weekend like most of my sons friends do lol !


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 9, 2017)

Wouldn't trust them I've seen on come uncoupled and the dog died the trailer went under the wheels of a lorry not a nice sight


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bruce H said:


> Look at Trixie for the dog cart. We have one and it's very well thought out and sturdy. Folds down really small for storage too.



This sort of thing? - Bicycle Trailer Size M & L


----------



## IanH (Jul 9, 2017)

Could you solve the range problem with an extra battery in the trailer??


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 9, 2017)

IanH said:


> Could you solve the range problem with an extra battery in the trailer??



Extra batteries are available for most of not all ebikes but can cost a fortune, some are £500.00 - £700.00 !


----------



## Hughman (Jul 9, 2017)

I use a Haibike  full suspension e-bike and tow our 25 kg dog with no problem. Range is reduced a bit, depending on terrain - hills will obviously take more out of the battery. The dog travels in a Doggyride DoggyRide

It's a well-made and sturdy thing, quite heavy, but is man enough for the job. I've used it on bumpy dusty offroad tracks with no problems.


----------



## runnach (Jul 9, 2017)

I am reading this post with interest, years gone past, My German pointer will trot alongside all day long but getting in his autumn years so I need to be careful with him. 

I don't know whether it is a mid life crisis on my part or what, But I fancy doing Leeds Liverpool canal or Pennine way with tent or tarp a throw back to when I was a young lad cycling about. Ironically watching a lot of bushcraft videos recently on you tube ...And well inspired by it all. 

I used to take the dog mountain biking before I fell ill myself and I once asked a vet in Holland if the dog was fit enough etc...He looked at me as if I had taken leave of all senses and suggested the dog was not a problem concentrate seeing your doctor and making sure you are fit.

Channa


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2017)

IanH said:


> Could you solve the range problem with an extra battery in the trailer??



If you build your own then yes you could take extra batteries BUT you just haul round extra weight ( 4kg ) for the 36v 15Ah batteries on our new bikes. Batteries came from Germany but are made in China and cost £240 each. The Pedalex Forum has someone who will fit new batteries to your old casing. I really thing the bike manufacturers are taking the piss though with the cost of some of the replacement batteries.


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2017)

channa said:


> I am reading this post with interest, years gone past, My German pointer will trot alongside all day long but getting in his autumn years so I need to be careful with him.
> 
> I don't know whether it is a mid life crisis on my part or what, But I fancy doing Leeds Liverpool canal or Pennine way with tent or tarp a throw back to when I was a young lad cycling about. Ironically watching a lot of bushcraft videos recently on you tube ...And well inspired by it all.
> 
> ...



Ours is quiet happy to chase a ball for an hour or so on the beach but when it comes to following you on a bike it's a completely different story. Tried her on a lead and she trots along happily UNTIL something takes her fancy then off she goes. This can be across in front of the wheels or just sideways. You have to just hold the lead lightly and pray she won't pull you off. She is now 8yo but still acts like a puppy sometimes.


----------



## runnach (Jul 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> Ours is quiet happy to chase a ball for an hour or so on the beach but when it comes to following you on a bike it's a completely different story. Tried her on a lead and she trots along happily UNTIL something takes her fancy then off she goes. This can be across in front of the wheels or just sideways. You have to just hold the lead lightly and pray she won't pull you off. She is now 8yo but still acts like a puppy sometimes.


 A few days ago before this thread watching a few videos on bikejouring with the dog and It seems a growing pastime. 

Obvious breeds are Huskies and Labradors ( and GSP.s) some being used to mush on forest cinder tracks, Dalby Clumber near yourself obvious locations. I understand there are booms you can buy which lessen the chances of falling off, with shockleads etc should the dog be distracted by an errant squirrel. 

Looks good fun. 

Channa


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2017)

It will be with the new bikes they are a bit sensitive in the steering dept. With an ordinary bike peddling I know who would be knackered first. With a 350w motor driving me along at 15 mph It should not take to long to wear her out ..




Who said no swimming ....

Think the daft bit comes from the Poodle .. The stomach on legs is Labrador

..


----------



## harrow (Jul 9, 2017)

I know my Labrador could hear a crisp packet being opened 100 metres away, would happily beg other customers for food in the pub garden

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2017)

When we went up to the meet near Inverness she worked out where all the dog bowls were and where all the BBQ's were and then when I opened the door on the MH she legged it. By the time I realised what was happening she was already emptying the first dog bowl. As for the BBQ's she found a sausage at one campsite and has remembered ever since that BBQ's mean food . The shame of it  .. 

Sorry OP we seem to have a bit of a thread drift going on here .....

..


----------



## cozz (Jul 9, 2017)

im in to Ebikes and mountain bikes

Got a hai bike fat six, bought a dog trailer from eBay, about £85,  we have a 28kg chow chow


so last week while we were away at a local campsite i tried him in it

the rear hook up connector doesn't fit because my bike has bolt through axles not quick release, so I have used 2 jubilee clips and some old inner tube for cushioning and fastened it to rear of chain stay

i put him in it and did 3 laps around the campsite, and then a baton the road and back, prob about half a mile in total 

he was unsure to start, but then settled down

the idea is, if we are camping he will walk a mile or 2, but with he trailer we can give him a walk, then ride 5-miles to local village for shops/pub etc and then ride back to camper

the trailer cannot uncouple, it has a safety check strap as well as the primary fastening

of course good stuff costs money, the bike is around £5000 with some extras, spare battery is £700, it uses bosch motor, which is regarded as the best

for a more budget option look at bergamot bikes, the hardballs start around £1900 and have bosch motors


----------



## m30 (Jul 9, 2017)

There seem to be loads of e-bike brands available on mainland Europe that we dont get. A lot use Bosch, some Yamaha. I was browsing in a shop in France and the guy was telling me about another manufacturer possibly Borse or Bose, who he said make a lot of electrical parts for cars. 

Personally i swear by my Haibike Allmountain Sduro with Yamaha power. Haibike do a massive range of bikes to suit your needs, and budget. 
One guy i know who is in the trade, said they wer having a few issues with the Bosch stuff just lately, but might only be software.

Mid/crank drive is the way to go for climbing and battery life/range. 50km on level going wouldn't be any problem at all on mine in eco setting. I tend to do more climbing, but can still do 30 miles , and range increases in warmer weather.

I understand the argument about buying a scooter for the same price, but thats just something else to tax and insure, and you have access to more places on a push bike than on a scooter, plus the fitness aspect.

Stu


----------



## witzend (Jul 9, 2017)

m30 said:


> I understand the argument about buying a scooter for the same price, but thats just something else to tax and insure,
> Stu



Isn't there any requirement to insure one of these I'd feel the need to personally as it could be expensive if you where involved in a collision with someone of something.


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2017)

They are rather nickable so it's worth getting them insured although our House Insurance provider is not interested so I went to ETA Cycle Insurance


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2017)

QFour said:


> They are rather nickable so it's worth getting them insured although our House Insurance provider is not interested so I went to ETA Cycle Insurance



Thats not a bad price I think it ought to be a legal requirement to have insurance as being silent and used on footpaths I think there a accident waiting to happen especially as most people seem to be using a phone while walking or wearing headphones


----------



## m30 (Jul 11, 2017)

witzend said:


> Thats not a bad price I think it ought to be a legal requirement to have insurance as being silent and used on footpaths I think there a accident waiting to happen especially as most people seem to be using a phone while walking or wearing headphones



I dont see why an e-bike would need insurance when a normal push bike doesnt, we'll be demanding those "silent" pedestrians get insurance next, strolling up and down the pavement bumping into each other.


----------



## cozz (Jul 11, 2017)

being a cyclist, the worse thing on shared paths are the walkers/runners who have noise cancelling headphones on, you can ring a bell/shout all you like and they are oblivious till you overtake them and then they jump out their skin !!


----------



## runnach (Jul 11, 2017)

m30 said:


> I dont see why an e-bike would need insurance when a normal push bike doesnt, we'll be demanding those "silent" pedestrians get insurance next, strolling up and down the pavement bumping into each other.


 It all gets a bit confusing. A lot of people don't realise that club riders have insurance arranged through CTC for £19 for the year or British Cycling.. Membership of the latter gets 10 percent discount on cycling gear at Halfords so net cost to a lot is nothing.

The insurance in effect is third party cover. Our Insurance at club level allows new riders 3 taster rides before they need to join ..the need part is insurance related and a stipulation of constitiutions for cycling clubs.

Equally I am a member of a breakaway group using in the main tow paths and a bit of road cycling. we are really just a large bunch of pals so no need for insurance as such. 

Back to British cycling , well worth joining if buying bikes for xmas pressies....insure first then use the discount card to save money in Halfords

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jul 11, 2017)

hairydog said:


> For one thing, ebikes are not silent. There is always tyre noise, usually a little motor noise. But being silent doesn't make them dangerous.
> Cycle insurance adds cover for theft, loss and maybe damage. Most household insurance would already cover you for personal liability claims.
> My ebikes weren't insured for several years, but last year the house insurance covered them at no extra cost, which is good!



Interesting HD, on my mountain bike I changed the tyres to Michelin road tyres using predominantly Greenways. My Strava speeds increased deffo quicker less rolling resistance and the bike cycles better, perhaps this would help range too on e bikes indirectly Job speeded up without additional effort 

Channa


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 11, 2017)

We have 2 x 20" folding bikes from AS Bikes in Coventry . One has the towing bracket attached and pulls the trailer ( a medium size doggyhut trailer) plus 2 x miniature poodles totalling 25kg, the other doesn't. 
Both bikes batteries diminish at the same rate

Forgot to add, the trailer is brilliant, quick to erect and dismantle and fold. And if has a brake away cable to prevent detachment from thd bike should the hitch fail


----------



## runnach (Jul 11, 2017)

hairydog said:


> A year or two ago, the motorhome batteries were running down in the midwinter.
> Too busy for a trip away, I arranged with a local CL to leave the van there on hookup for 24 hours.
> I drove there, plugged in the hookup and connected a couple of hefty battery  chargers.
> Then I took my ebike out of the boot and cycled home.
> ...


 My point was less energy seems expended your own or I suspect a motors for the same result. If you cadence at the same speed you do go faster...that's the tricky bit as you say slow it down and enjoy

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 25, 2017)

*Sorted*

Well, will be by tomorrow.  DoggyRide, the Dutch mfr, are based near Utrecht.  They are happy for us to swing by to buy.  €290 for the Novel, so a lot cheaper than home.  Result.
Just hope Oscar will not try to burst out of it.  If this works, onto electric bikes.
Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## DnK (Jul 25, 2017)

QFour said:


> E-Bikes fall into two categories they either have the motor built into the wheel front / back or they have a mid drive where the motor drives the front chain wheel. For climbing hills the mid drive one is better as it uses the gears on the back wheel. Bosch seem to be the leader at the moment probably because they were first in. The mid drive is not the cheapest and has more to go wrong but certainly performs better.
> 
> I have just built two. Started with two fold up bikes and added the motors and batteries. For anyone with a few spanners its not rocket science and you finish up with a smart bike that can be ridden even if the power fails.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info, now i'm going to build two myself. Have read loads today about the conversions and equipment to use and have settled for the Befang BBS01B however can't decide on battery. Whats the details of the one you got from Germany?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2017)

witzend said:


> Isn't there any requirement to insure one of these I'd feel the need to personally as it could be expensive if you where involved in a collision with someone of something.



Must have tax ins lic in n/ireland helmet to .


----------



## IanH (Jul 25, 2017)

runnach said:


> I forgot to mention, trailer is handy for shopping trips to nearest supermarket to where you are parked up, notably, French Aires.



Complex solution to a simple problem, I feel.

Why not go to the supermarket, en route to the Aire, therby eliminating the need for the bike OR the trailer!!!!!

:idea-007:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2017)

witzend said:


> Thats not a bad price I think it ought to be a legal requirement to have insurance as being silent and used on footpaths I think there a accident waiting to happen especially as most people seem to be using a phone while walking or wearing headphones



Not allowed on f.paths here and must have moped lic tax & ins.


----------



## colinm (Jul 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Must have tax ins lic in n/ireland helmet to .





trevskoda said:


> Not allowed on f.paths here and must have moped lic tax & ins.



The rules are same (more or less) across europe, if they are EAPCs they don't need a licence, if however they are high powered and don't need pedaling then they require licence tax etc.
As for footpaths, bikes arnt allowed on them in UK either.


----------



## Herman (Jul 25, 2017)

So we are not the only daft buggers out there, done on a budget, don't feel the need for an E bike yet, and yes the dogs are tethered in.


----------



## runnach (Jul 26, 2017)

runnach said:


> You may not know location of supermarket in relation to aire, until you have been out and about on bike.



Mmmmm Mrs R back in la terre Maternelle  bloody good reason to use a bike, stops the Ladies from packing the MHome  in the car park to the gunwhales.

 Even the women work out only so much you can carry on a bike even displacing the dogs from the trailer and stocking up with fois gras ,and pork terrines.!

I once took a French lady friend shopping in Limoges with the van I learnt two new words that day that still make this Yorkshire carcass shiver TRES CHER ...very expensive seems my pronunciation was crap made no difference Katia still bought it !! ( happy memories actually )

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 26, 2017)

runnach said:


> I forgot to mention, trailer is handy for shopping trips to nearest supermarket to where you are parked up, notably, French Aires.



Yes, thinking about buying the cage that sits on top for luggage - want to check stability though.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 26, 2017)

channa said:


> Mmmmm Mrs R back in la terre Maternelle  bloody good reason to use a bike, stops the Ladies from packing the MHome  in the car park to the gunwhales.
> 
> Even the women work out only so much you can carry on a bike even displacing the dogs from the trailer and stocking up with fois gras ,and pork terrines
> 
> Channa



That's me told!  Have to keep having freezer and cupboard weeks to eat up all the "I fancy that" or "that would be useful" food items!
Have seriously regretted overloading a pull a long shopping trolley with additional bags balanced on top and forgetting how to get back to james and the motorhome!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 26, 2017)

We got the Aldi one. It is big & it is heavy & being returned.
We won't use for our dog & she is only a 7kg JRT. It is designed for 2 small kids & the seating arrangement is more like a hammock. I reckon would not contain a determined dog.

We saw a Doggyhut the other day & were impressed with that.


----------

